# new on here...



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Just joined and wanted to say hi! Ive only just got into all this muscle stuff! I do a lot of pole fitness ( turned 30vand had a bit of a panic about life!) and noticed while my strength is there it needs improving. My muscles are getting on the very noticeable side and want to make them more defined. So I figured you guys can help!

Haze


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to ukm!


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! Hopefully wont take me long to get the hang of this forum!


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha, prob not!

Im guessing toned well defined muscles on a lady wont look too manly?!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello..and good luck with your goals


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Thats the bit I worried about! For some reason my muscles seem to respond quite well to lifting my body weight and have increased almost double in size! Im only petite so didnt want to look ridiculous!


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Toned looks good on women in my opinion. Don't worry about getting huge manly muscles, women have much much less testosterone than men so you won't end up looking like a bloke by lifting some weights. Oh and welcome to the forum :beer:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mikey81 said:


> Christ don't moan about it lol.
> 
> Your in the right place on here. Just stick some pics up and you'll have the guys flocking round you. Guys on here dig chicks with muscles so chill out and enjoy what your doing


Don't lie. Guys on here dig chicks full stop 

Welcome op.


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks RX!

Will post up some pics in a bit, when im feeling brave!! Haha! Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Mikey81 - your def helping me with that one! Feelin much better now!


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Im sure there will be!! ; )


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

welcome to the jungle


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Mikey81 said:


> Your a cheeky one you


Thats me!! Love a bit of banter! This could be the start of a beautiful friendship!!


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Tis very true! Sounds like im in good company then!  x


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh get a room.....lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

gag...Welcome!!!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

F.ck I missed that bit.....lol


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha! Its pole fitness! FITNESS! Bit like the gym only lifting myself instead of weights! Altho I do have a pole in my bedroom!  (fuel to fire!)lol!

Pics up shortly!


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha!! Purely for fitness purposes!! Love you guys already!  x


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Mikey81 -Im sure!!  haha! X

thanks mark!


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

I figured!!  x


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

I darent ask! My curiosity might say different! X


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha! Think that answers it!! X


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Get a room lovebirds


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mikey81 said:


> Why do you people not like open forum flirty banter!?!


I'm quite enjoying it, please continue 

Welcome to the forum op


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mikey81 said:


> Feel free to join in Jojo it's an open forum after all. The more the merrier it's only playful banter after all


Haha it's ok, I just like to watch :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mikey81 said:


> Pmsl isn't that like forum voyeurism!?!


Lol yes I suppose so.


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Quite enjoy a bit of playful banter!! X


----------

